# Red, swollen and sore after sex? TMI sorry!



## leigh5tom

Sorry for TMI but could do with a bit of advice :kiss:

Me and OH just DTD and I felt a bit sore afterwards. When I went to the loo I felt down there :blush: and got the shock of my life as felt like something was hanging out of me! I checked in the mirror and my noonie is really really swollen up and bright red! Its so swollen it feels like something is hanging out. :shrug: 

After sex, I sometimes get a little sore, but this has been alot better recently. Has anyone got any advice for me? I hope nothing is wrong :nope:


----------



## Pinga

If you think something is hanging out I would get it looked at by a dr quick!


----------



## leigh5tom

Oh no, nothing is hanging out, but before I had a look, I felt down there with my hand and because I am so swollen it feels like there is something hanging out. x


----------



## ka_ox

I kinda have had the same problem, so I think I get what you mean 

When I used to have sex (way back in late first tri/early second tri aha) I used to feel really sore afterwards and all down there would be red and really swollen and I used to have to lie in a bath to ease the pain.

I asked my midwife about it, as I thought there was something wrong with me. She said it's common, sometimes during pregnancy due to the increase of hormones this is what can happen. She basically said pregnancy hormones + hormones released in sex + all the extra blood being pumped around your body = being really sore and inflamed down there after sex.

Apparently some women get it and some don't. It can come and go throughout pregnancy and it's nothing to worry about really.

I hope thats helped? If you are worried though, give your midwife a call to reassure yourself :flow: xx


----------



## leigh5tom

Thank you for your post. Its so swollen and looks bright red. OH had a look too and was a bit concerned. Its like the inner labia (sorry tmi) are so swollen they are protruding out and are so sore/achey. 

xxxx


----------



## ka_ox

Yeah that's exactly what I had! Is it uncomfertable to sit down and just generally painful, red, inflamed and sore? Because that was what I had and it scared me because it looked really bad. But my midwife said it's normal 

Why don't you speak to your midwife, just to reassure yourself? :flow: xx


----------



## leigh5tom

ka_ox said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I had! Is it uncomfertable to sit down and just generally painful, red, inflamed and sore? Because that was what I had and it scared me because it looked really bad. But my midwife said it's normal
> 
> Why don't you speak to your midwife, just to reassure yourself? :flow: xx

Yep it's mega uncomfy when sitting down :( I thought it might be thrush when I've had it before, but was checked out & it wasn't. I'm pretty sure it isnt thrush this time either, no discharge or itchiness, just swollen & red after sex! But then it's never been this bad before. Oh jeez don't you just love pregnancy sometimes haha xxxx


----------



## ka_ox

I hope it eases up soon  try having a warm bath to ease it? That used to help me.

And I know! The things we cope with while men just watch on :haha:

:flow: good luck, I hope it gets better soon xx


----------



## leigh5tom

Thank you, think I'll have a bath like you said :) xxxxx


----------



## plutosblue

DH exclaimed while I was laying on the sofa last week naked with legs apart (my come hither look - obviously :rofl:) That I was very swollen, upon inspection I realised I was indeed swollen and like you described my inner labia protrude a bit! I have been told its all normal and just due to the increased blood flow to the area. It can also be worse when baby is engaging later on in pregnancy (I noticed baby was lower last week as when I went to the loo TMI - it felt like it was going to fall out :rofl:)

:hugs: I can still have sex with DH but I recommend it slow - lots of lube and patience!


----------



## leigh5tom

Thank you for reassuring me :kiss: at least I know it's (unfortunately) common and one of the lovely lovely symptoms haha :) x x x x


----------



## marycotter567

You may have a yeast infection or maybe you were dry durign intercourse and got very irritated. It should go away on it's own.


----------

